# Easycap Dc60 Problem



## Litho (Aug 12, 2011)

*This is my Easycap:* http://oi55.tinypic.com/ih1854.jpg

*Hi! My PC Is about 7 years old, E-system, Windows xP, Running on Service pack 2. I bought my Easycap capture card some time ago but i cannot install anything from the CD as My CD Tray Broke off. When i Plug my Capture Card in and i go to Device Manager it identifies itself as "SM-USB 007" and is Shown as an Unknown device.*(Picture Below)

*SM-USB 007 in Device Manager:* http://oi55.tinypic.com/2aioe50.jpg

*Also When i Plug my Easycap in this shows up: *http://oi56.tinypic.com/15ey1vs.jpg

*When my Capture Card is Plugged in and i try to record on any video capture software like Ulead Videostudio, Sony Vegas, AMCap etc. an Error message pops up saying "Your Device is not Plugged in or you have no Video Capture Driver installed".*(Picture Below)
*Picture here: *http://oi53.tinypic.com/50ccn.jpg

*If Anyone can Provide me with a Fix Guide, What i should do, and working Drivers Would be greatly appreciated and if you can a Tutorial on how to install the drivers would be nice*

- Litho


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, the colors are hard to read. Keep it black please.

Uninstall any drivers/software listed in Add and Remove programs, reboot, and start over.

With that said, start by updating your PC. Ensure you have the latest system/motherboard drivers and the latest video drivers installed. ALL of the system drivers should be available on the manufacturers website. 

After that, update XP. You should have SP3 installed plus all of the additional updates/patches/fixes.

After the drivers and OS are up to date, then you can install the EasyCap. Again, those drivers and software should be on the manufacturers website.


----------



## Litho (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that, Sorry about the text


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No problem...maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Litho (Aug 12, 2011)

Theres No official Website for the Easycap as it is sold by separately by different makers/sellers on Ebay :| .. Anyone with Easycap DC60 Drivers for Windows xp?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you have the driver CD, you can use those drivers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are also driver links on this page: EasyCap DC60+ v3.1B Video Capture Adapter


----------



## PCSquad247 (Aug 9, 2011)

Try this post 
incentivespro.com :: View topic - modpost missing

Cool Solutions: Compiling Kernel Drivers for SUSE 10 By Example

but I'm not sure. I'm sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------

